
Apple deploys network sniffer - egberts
In recent Apple Mac OSX 10.13.2 system update, a new daemon called &#x27;rapportd&#x27; has been found to do the following:<p>* It is an undocumented &#x27;Rapport Connectivity Framework&#x27; (RCF),
* Port 49158&#x2F;tcp
* It is not power-friendly, wakes up the entire box too often
* systemstat starts this rapportd daemon
* RCF  is a multi-client chatty protocol
* iPhone and iPad makes effort to connect with iMac<p>It&#x27;s ill-conceived and not well thought out.  
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discussions.apple.com&#x2F;message&#x2F;32698485?
======
gigatexal
That description doesn’t sound nefarious. But I’m keen to learn more.

